# Mylink Wallpaper



## deerebilt (Apr 6, 2012)

Can the wallpaper be changed on the center console touch screen


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Interesting question. I know it has been done on the older GM OEM Nav units, but I have yet to see a MyLink change like that.


----------

